# Post your Audi Top speed pics here



## sal29 (Aug 30, 2004)

This isn't my pic, but I thought it was pretty good.
Audi A8 4.2 ungoverned @ 181 MPH. That's better than a C6 Corvette Coupe.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Post your Audi Top speed pics here (sal29)*

My s4 does 155, but I sure as heck woudn't drive that speed one handed to get a photo.


----------



## sal29 (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Post your Audi Top speed pics here (Sepp)*

Well, 155 is not to shabby, but your car is capable of so much for if it wasn't for that stupid top speed governor. Here's a guy with an ungoverned S4 casually doing 175 MPH in Unbekannt(whereever that is). BTW, that's enough to leave Corvette C5 ZO6s, Older Acura NSX,s and many other so called sports cars in the dust on very long straightaways.











_Modified by sal29 at 6:50 PM 3-9-2006_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Post your Audi Top speed pics here (sal29)*

155 is with my top speed with the top speed limiter disconnected (you can do that in the original s4s)
That's also with the assistance of having a European 6 speed transmission, some horsepower modifications, and a very, very wide oval track.
This speed indication is read from my speedodometer, and not radar, so there is a margin of error there of true over the ground speed.



_Modified by Sepp at 8:26 PM 3-9-2006_


----------



## sal29 (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Post your Audi Top speed pics here (Sepp)*

Are you really sure you did reach the top speed of the car?
With the kind of wind resistence there is at higher speeds, acceleration can be very slow.
Take a B5.5 Passat with a 4 cylinder engine and tiptronic for example.
The electronically limited top speed is 135mph, I would imagine that the real top speed would be in the 140-152 mph range.
Now here are the numbers from Motor Trend when they tested it.

0-30 mph 2.31 s 
0-40 mph 4.10 s 
0-50 mph 5.73 s 
0-60 mph 7.52 s 
0-70 mph 10.41 s 
0-80 mph 13.22 s 
0-90 mph 17.42 s 
0-100 mph 22.83 s 
0-110 mph 29.48 s 
0-120 mph 39.37 s 
0-130 mph 95.79 s 


30-50, 2nd gear 3.16 s 
Street Start, 5-60 mph 7.64 s 

100 ft 3.18 s @ 34.58 mph 
500 ft 8.59 s @ 63.1 mph 
660 ft (1/8 mile) 10.24 s @ 69.38 mph 
1320 ft (1/4 mile) 15.92 s @ 88.39 mph 
2640 ft (1/2 mile) 25.30 s @ 103.99 mph 
5280 ft (1 mile) 41.11 s @ 121.12 mph 
7920 ft (1.5 mile) 55.61 s @ 125.42 mph 

You can see that EVEN after 1 minute thirty seconds or even after 1.5 miles, it has a LONG way to go to reach the top speed. Your car may have been accelerating at 155, but it may have been so small that you may not have noticed it. For instance look at the Passat's acceleration from 120-130, it takes about a WHOLE minute for that to happen.
Are you really sure that the straight away was long enough for you to reach top speed?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Post your Audi Top speed pics here (sal29)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sal29* »_Are you really sure that the straight away was long enough for you to reach top speed?


My bad, I'm reluctant to mention the location of the area of which we do full speed runs.
I'd most likely get fired.
I'll try to get some 1/4 mile acceleration time estimates to give you an idea of the acceleration rate of the car.
I've heard of U.S. spec. s4's (92-94) getting up to 150 MPH with the 5 speed box.
I never had a chance to try this as my transmission was swapped not too long after buying the car.


_Modified by Sepp at 11:30 PM 3-9-2006_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Post your Audi Top speed pics here (Sepp)*

Not my Audi. 152 some-odd MPH with 17 MPG!!!


----------

